# What's on Your Mind?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, for this game, you must enter whatever is on your mind, instantly, no thinking about it.  One thing though, this is a family oriented site and so we must raise the behavior bar high.  So says Goodweed of the North.  And what spurred me on to challenging all of you cerberal types?  Well, the song-lyric, and I quote "We will, we will rock you!"  just popped into my head and needed releasing.  Ok, so let it all flow from your brain to the keyboard. 

Just one more thing, a little good natured teasing, or foolishness is just fine.  And sooooo, Next time we meet, the pleasure will be all yours.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

P.S.  Next time you call someone at work, and they answer by stating their name, followed by "speaking", as in Bob Speaking, or Sarah speaking, answer by sayingi in an excited tone, as if you'd just heard the coolest thing on the planet; Wow!  This is (your name) speaking.  We have the same last name!  I use that, and a few other ice breakers to bring a smile to my customers.  Some times I can almost see their eyes roll, right over the phone.  Other times they just bust a gut laughing, as if I'd said the funniest thing ever.  But it always gets the person on the other end in a good mood.

My co-worker and I are competitive with each other, to see who can get the first zinger in.  It's alwasy good natured and fun, and we understand that the zingers are just what they are, a quick bit of fun and harmless sparring.  My best shot came out of the blue.  I called him about somthing related to our work, and when he answerd, The following words just popped out of my mouth.  "Wow! you're even ugly over the phone!"  He busted up laughing, caught completely by surprize, just as I was when I said it.  Where it came from, I ahve no clue.  But I was definitley one up on him for that day.

Again, seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2009)

i am thinking of my mom


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm wondering (seriously!) how many toilet flushes worth of water the bathtub will hold.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I'm wondering (seriously!) how many toilet flushes worth of water the bathtub will hold.
> 
> Barbara


 i have wondered that also when the water has been turned off.


----------



## Claire (Sep 15, 2009)

My first thought was that a friend and I had a rather spectacular bust-up and although I feel no guilt, it still preys on my mind.

But then, reading your phone thing, I couldn't help but think of the time my husband put a great message on our answering machine, and even wrong numbers would call us back in laughter, once even asking if we minded if he played it for his office!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 15, 2009)

I am wondering if I'm adopted, because my siblings are a bunch of selfish ___________'s.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm wondering if I'll have the energy and strength to get our shop ready for auction.  It's soooooo much work.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 15, 2009)

BACON!!!!!  LOL  
I was just thinking of bacon with breakfast, bacon wrapped steak, bacon wrapped chicken, HECK I was even thinking about bacon wrapped bacon!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm wondering when hubby's friend is going to leave , he's been staying since Saturday.


----------



## bourbon (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm wondering what happened to the country I grew up in


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 15, 2009)

I was thinking about our school district and the drive to do away with elementary instrumental music. and their need to dumb down existing programs which result in fewer and fewer students actually benefiting from the brain boost an organized study of music can offer.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of FooD


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm thinking that I'm impressed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm thinking I ought to go to bed early.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 15, 2009)

i am thinking about my friend wallie and the picture her daughter sent to me. and i am depressed a lot.


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm thinking God has a sense of humour since I have to use acne medicine and wrinkle cream on the same face. Sheesh.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 16, 2009)

on the verge of tears every time i think of wallie


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking Oct 5 th is not coming soon enough, hubby's friend leaves then.   It's difficult to cook for a person who does not eat vegetables, only eats 3 kinds of fruits, no pork.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 16, 2009)

Babetoo, is there someone for you to talk to in person? Is there anyone that can help you shoulder this?  I am thinking of you and your friend. You are in my prayers.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm wondering why so many people are rude to others anymore.
What happened to manners? Or do unto others?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 16, 2009)

i am thinking that on friday 9/18 mom will be gone 4 years.


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2009)

Thinking msmofet needs a hug. [[[[[[[msmofet]]]]]]]


----------



## msmofet (Sep 16, 2009)

Alix said:


> Thinking msmofet needs a hug. [[[[[[[msmofet]]]]]]]


 thank you, hugs back to you alix


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i am thinking that on friday 9/18 mom will be gone 4 years.


 
((((hugs to msmofet))))


----------



## msmofet (Sep 16, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> ((((hugs to msmofet))))


 thank you!! hugs back to you also!! sometimes a nice hug works wonders.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> thank you!! hugs back to you also!! sometimes a nice hug works wonders.


Yes hugs do work wonders .  I miss my mom too , she died 21 yrs. ago.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 17, 2009)

Group hug then. My was gone 10 years 09/02/09 *sigh*


----------



## msmofet (Sep 17, 2009)

{{{gang hugs}}}


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 17, 2009)

so I'm thinking, FINALLY, I will be able to participate in these, aww, look what celebrity just died threads, and I will have actually heard of the person...

wrong again beth..

nobody reminescing about Mary Travers today?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 17, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> so I'm thinking, FINALLY, I will be able to participate in these, aww, look what celebrity just died threads, and I will have actually heard of the person...
> 
> wrong again beth..
> 
> nobody reminescing about Mary Travers today?


 PUFF!!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 17, 2009)

...whether to pour and build a square or round foundation...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2009)

roadfix said:


> ...whether to pour and build a square or round foundation...


 
Aesthetcally, and environmentally, I'm thinking round, with a dome house on top. Practically, I'm thinking rectangular, but utilyzing every energy saving strategy possible, such as great insulation, lot of south facing glazing with high performance E-Glass, overhangs to block the summer sun from entering the home, use 4 foot deep buried PVC pipes to pre-cool air before it enters the house in the summer, and pre-heat it in the winter, Evacuated tube solar water heating unit to provide hot water needs (and possibly space heating if sized large eough), and use re-cycled wood materials to add character and beauty to the inside, as well as to save cost. I'd use natural lighting brought in by light pipes in the day, and use LEd lightling at night (I'm slowly converting all of my light bulbs in my house to LED lighting.  It lasts 7 years or more, and uses about 3 wats per fixture compared to 40 for an incandescent bulb, or 15 for a compact flourescent, and has no mercury in it.  Use sustainable floor materials such as cork, whose bark is stripped from the tree and allowed to grow back so as to harvest again.

Contact someone like Rocky Mountain Institute for ideas for creating an affordable, energy self-sustaining home, that is a joy to live in.

I wish I was in the position to sell my existing house and design a new one for me and my wife. If I had only known then what I know now. If the technology was available then as it is now.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2009)

Who made bandaids that don't stick right?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just thinking that I am going to call my 7 year old grandson and have him spend the weekend with me.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just thinking about a cold beer and a hot pizza.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 17, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> I was just thinking about a cold beer and a hot pizza.


 now i'm thinking about that


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 18, 2009)

I am wishing my husband didn't snore so loud.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

sweet dreams mom. i love and miss you.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Aesthetcally, and environmentally, I'm thinking round, with a dome house on top. Practically, I'm thinking rectangular, but utilyzing every energy saving strategy possible, such as great insulation, lot of south facing glazing with high performance E-Glass, overhangs to block the summer sun from entering the home, use 4 foot deep buried PVC pipes to pre-cool air before it enters the house in the summer, and pre-heat it in the winter, Evacuated tube solar water heating unit to provide hot water needs (and possibly space heating if sized large eough), and use re-cycled wood materials to add character and beauty to the inside, as well as to save cost. I'd use natural lighting brought in by light pipes in the day, and use LEd lightling at night (I'm slowly converting all of my light bulbs in my house to LED lighting.  It lasts 7 years or more, and uses about 3 wats per fixture compared to 40 for an incandescent bulb, or 15 for a compact flourescent, and has no mercury in it.  Use sustainable floor materials such as cork, whose bark is stripped from the tree and allowed to grow back so as to harvest again.
> 
> Contact someone like Rocky Mountain Institute for ideas for creating an affordable, energy self-sustaining home, that is a joy to live in.
> 
> ...



Interesting thought!

But I was thinking about a foundation for my wood fired brick pizza oven project.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 18, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Interesting thought!
> 
> But I was thinking about a foundation for my wood fired brick pizza oven project.


 
Wow! Was I ever off base on that one. I have to agree that you don't need the ideas I gave you for a wood-fired brick oven. I mean, can you imagine, a cooling pipe buried 4 feet deep to provide fresh air for a brick oven?

With respect to this thread's theme, I'm thinking that I'm going to close my mouth now.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Sep 18, 2009)

my toliet in one bathroom is plugged up. won't tell you whats on my mind. lol


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2009)

babetoo said:


> my toliet in one bathroom is plugged up. won't tell you whats on my mind. lol


 ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so sorry {{hug}}


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally got that pizza I was craving today for lunch. New place has opened up in our small town called Bella Napoli. When you walk into an Italian place and the staff is speaking in Italian, you know you've found something good. They're from..guess... Naples! 
Man was that a good pie. I'd have taken a picture but, my DH might have bit my hand in the mad rush to put a slice in his pie hole.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Finally got that pizza I was craving today for lunch. New place has opened up in our small town called Bella Napoli. When you walk into an Italian place and the staff is speaking in Italian, you know you've found something good. They're from..guess... Naples!
> Man was that a good pie. I'd have taken a picture but, my DH might have bit my hand in the mad rush to put a slice in his pie hole.


 i finally got my poached eggs!! (i posted pics)

and whats on my mind is that i may make a poached egg and a slice of rye toast for a late snack later. my sleep hours are all messed up anyway.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Finally got that pizza I was craving today for lunch. New place has opened up in our small town called Bella Napoli. When you walk into an Italian place and the staff is speaking in Italian, you know you've found something good. They're from..guess... Naples!



Yeah, but if your pie did not come out of a wood-fired oven then they must be from Naples, Fla....


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't go back and see if it was or not. I was content with what I got and the people serving/making it. Nowhere near that part of Fla,btw. LOL


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2009)

thinking about my guests for dinner. running over menu ,


----------



## msmofet (Sep 22, 2009)

hoping my car will be finished and ready to pick up from auto body shop!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2009)

How I managed to feed two of my girls and their families 3 nights in a row..Boy did they go through my pantry and freezer...I did one heck of a lot of cooking and baking...Will I ever learn?
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in the Tacoma/Seattle area right now and just finished making my egg rolls and pineapple sweet & sour sauce for my duaghter and son, and their husband and wife.  My son in law isn't a big fan of egg rolls, or the veggies that usually go into them.  He told me that my egg rolls were the best he'd ever eaten and that they were very good.  We also shared them with one of my son's neighbors, and elderly lady who lives nearby.  She also told me they were great, and that the sweet and sour sauce was the best she'd ever eaten.  It's no big thing for me.  I've been making and eating this recipe (I created it) for about 25 years now.  But everyone seems to love them.  They aren't difficult at all, but are different from any others I've eaten.  When I created the recipe, I just threw together what seemed to be a good mixture of Asian veggies that were readily available, and played with the sweet & soiur sauce until it tasted right.  But I've gotten this response from quite a few people.

So what am I thinking?  I'm thinking that I'm fortunate to have a few recipes that bring a smile to those who eat them.  I'm thinking that whenever we can, we should give our best to those we love, and anyone who comes to the table.

Whatg have I been thinking since last Wednsday when I arrived here with my wife?  I've been thinking how amazed I am at how beautiful my grandaughters are.  The newest baby, born Sept. 10th, puts the Gerber baby to shame.  She is soooooo pretty.  And the one-year old, her Daddy isn't the only one who is wrapper around her fingers.  Talk about a cutie, and so curious about the world.  She also loves to dance to my harmonica.  We are going to get along very well, her and I.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice post G/W..Congratulations 

Insomnia is on my mind..Been up since 4am..might have been around 3:30..


Munky.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm thinking Good Weed should PM me his recipe for egg rolls. LOL


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 29, 2009)

I was just thinking how glad I am that I made a great big saucepan of homemade applesauce this morning.  I am suprised there is any left after I kept tasting it to make sure I had the right amount of sugar in it.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2009)

i am thinking about the birth of my third great-granddaughter. any minute now.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 29, 2009)

babetoo said:


> i am thinking about the birth of my third great-granddaughter. any minute now.


 
 Here's hoping for a smooth and easy delivery for the new bairn.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks kathleen, can't raise anyone on the phone at her house, maybe she has gone to hospital. so thinking about that. will try her husbands' cell later. he is the blood relative so don't feel funny calling him.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2009)

babetoo said:


> thanks kathleen, can't raise anyone on the phone at her house, maybe she has gone to hospital. so thinking about that. will try her husbands' cell later. he is the blood relative so don't feel funny calling him.



Congratulations.  That is wonderful.  I'm thinking we are two lucky people right now.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2009)

no baby yet, she stopped by to pick up quilt and blankets i made. boy is she p.g. so i am still thinking about that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about whether I will feel up to going to my friend's house this evening, to have prayer time with her.  We usually meet on Wed. evenings to pray together.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm thinking i am getting a cold or something, achy all over. i am also thinking if i want to cook or order take out.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 7, 2009)

thinking about a test I am taking tomorrow, to be a substitute teacher. Although I am a certified teacher, and taught for years in this school district, they require everyone to take this test before they will allow you to fill out an application... grrrrr. Oh well, it is a good refresher. I heard, though, that the test is hard!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 7, 2009)

my friend wallie. she is in dire straits.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about going out to photograph the beautiful foliage , if I get enough energy, that is.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 10, 2009)

since yesterday was my son's bday. so have been thinking about when he was born. i think of how loved he was and is. lots of aunts, uncles, and cousins to greet him. aside from having gone the dark side of politics, he is still my boy.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinking about Sunshine, been raining for the past 2 days.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 10, 2009)

thinking how much i enjoyed last nights dinner with my son and his wife.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thinking about my first born child , my son, who will be 44 on Tuesday.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 11, 2009)

my baby will be 21 Monday. and wondering when this snow will quit!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thinking about my dog Annie who is at the vet , has to stay overnight, poor dog has kidney infection and uterine tract infection and muscles in back legs are not as strong as the ones in front.  She is also getting fluids.  Hopefully she can come home asap.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 11, 2009)

i am thinking that my fingers joints really hurt bad.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 11, 2009)

Thinking about thinking.  What is thought?  Is it simply electrical impulses running through synapses from one brain cell to another?  Is it an spritual energy we can not yet understand?  What makes it coherent.  Why are my thought patterns different than other people's.  Why do I detest the flavors of mint, and alcohol while other people love them?  Why do I love liverwurst while other people hate it?  What makes me tick?  What makes you tick?  So I have the innate, but dormant ability to manipulate and control universal energies in ways so as to create worlds, or create and understand life, or move through time?  Are these the abilities that seperate mortals from Diety?

If matter is a form of energy, can matter be transformed into something like a coherent and intellegent plazma?  Why did my split yellow pea soup come out so very good tonight?

I believe that the physical body is an organic (carbon based) machine that allows the spirit to interface with the physical world.

And finally, what is that life force that brings animation to a collection of elements, to make my beautiful and precious granddaughters?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 12, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Thinking about thinking. What is thought? Is it simply electrical impulses running through synapses from one brain cell to another? Is it an spritual energy we can not yet understand? What makes it coherent. Why are my thought patterns different than other people's. Why do I detest the flavors of mint, and alcohol while other people love them? Why do I love liverwurst while other people hate it? What makes me tick? What makes you tick? So I have the innate, but dormant ability to manipulate and control universal energies in ways so as to create worlds, or create and understand life, or move through time? Are these the abilities that seperate mortals from Diety?
> 
> If matter is a form of energy, can matter be transformed into something like a coherent and intellegent plazma? Why did my split yellow pea soup come out so very good tonight?
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking someone should get him/you some ritalin. LOL


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking about my dog Annie who is at the animal hospital with pancreatis.  I hope to visit her tonight.  Vet did say she will feel better in a few days, with antibiotics. So that means Annie has to stay there a few days.  At least hubby and I can go visit her in the evenings.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 12, 2009)

A Freeway World Series is on my mind this morning...


----------



## msmofet (Oct 12, 2009)

i have to go do the prep and make dough for pizza and sausage bread but i am putting if off cause my fingers hurt. i think i will do dough in kitchen aid and the garlic with my pampered chef slap chopper. but i still need to chop the herbs by hand (i think any other way but by hand bruises the herbs and makes a watery mess) and grate cheese.

i can put it off for a bit cuz hub is off tonight.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i have to go do the prep and make dough for pizza and sausage bread but i am putting if off cause my fingers hurt. i think i will do dough in kitchen aid and the garlic with my pampered chef slap chopper. but i still need to chop the herbs by hand (i think any other way but by hand bruises the herbs and makes a watery mess) and grate cheese.
> 
> i can put it off for a bit cuz hub is off tonight.


 
Does arthur have you? He has me in my fingers, knees and hip. But I'm lucky it's not RA.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 12, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> Does arthur have you? He has me in my fingers, knees and hip. But I'm lucky it's not RA.


 yup all 3 also same as you plus i have a messed up foot and herniated discs. i feel like i am 200 years old!!


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> yup all 3 also same as you plus i have a messed up foot and herniated discs. i feel like i am 200 years old!!


 
 Boy we're a pair ain't we?


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm thinking a whole lot of bad words about my Internet server at the moment. Argh!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> I'm thinking a whole lot of bad words about my Internet server at the moment. Argh!


 i think i heard your thoughts!!


----------

